# What is the value/original price of the reproduction cruiser deluxe?



## jcopello (Oct 24, 2011)

Im meeting someone to buy a repro black/green cruiser deluxe today for every day riding. what did these originally cost in the 90's? what are they going for now?


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 24, 2011)

i picked up a 2000 cruiser deluxe and got all the original receipts with it.the papers are tucked away,but i think the original base price was 599 bucks.by the time he added the rear rack and light and a couple small items,it was over
 800 bucks.this has a 7 speed nexus rear with the fener light and tank.my nephew gave it to me as a gift,but i think he paid 275 bucks for it.


----------



## jcopello (Oct 24, 2011)

so other than the actual black phantom reproductions most of them were worth more in parts than complete?


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 24, 2011)

i see them listed all over the board.i think mine was exceptionally cheap.the average around here is around 400 bucks.if you parted one out,the tank,fenders,7 speed wheelset,and springer would probably fetch some decent money.


----------



## jcopello (Oct 25, 2011)

anybody else? i'm just curious about everything with the reproductions. how long they were made, what models, etc. if anyone could provide some information i would really appreciate it.


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 26, 2011)

*Reproduction cruisers*

Columbia reproduction from the '80s were originally around $400.
Western Flyer reproductions, were either black & red or green & creme colors, around $299 - $300 .
RoadMaster reproduction '90s were $599-$699 depending who was selling.
Black Phantom  reproduction from the '90s was originally $2000 -$3000, again, depending who was selling.
I found one Black Phantom deluxe complete repo for $600. Bought at a Schwinn dealer store before going out of business.
I bought an original red phantom for $300. I also bought an original Western Flyer X-53 complete for $600. I bought the
Columbia repo in mint condition for $800 3 years ago.
   There is no set price…it's what the person thinks it's worth…or how much you're willing to pay. I once bought a Schwinn
original bike horn for $5 , because for that person, it was just an old kids bicycle thing, while other times a person was
asking $100 for just the bracket for the horn. This is my 2 cents from some of my experiences…others may differ ! 
 Good Luck !


----------

